# stray voltage



## rmaya

Hola,

¿Sabéis cuál sería la traducción correcta para "Stray voltage"? "Voltaje desviado" me suena muy raro... Gracias!


----------



## not me

Creo que se llama "corriente parásita".  

I kid you not.


----------



## Jmbiker

Hola, rmaya.
Un poco más de contexto nos ayudaría.
Sin él, sólo puedo *suponer *lo que es.


----------



## rmaya

Es el título de una tira de cómic. En ella, los personajes tienen que cambiar la instalación eléctrica de su casa porque se ha quedado obsoleta.


----------



## SydLexia

They could perhaps be "voltajes anómalos".

Does the concept have any relevance to the story as a whole - is it metaphorical or physical, or simply inconsequential? You need to look at the context.

syd


----------



## Titanius

Creo que sería _"voltaje parásito"_ o _"tensión parásita"_. (Voltaje es lo mismo que tensión).


----------



## Wandering JJ

not me said:


> Creo que se llama "corriente parásita".
> 
> I kid you not.


Isn't that the equivalent of eddy current?


----------



## Wandering JJ

I found the following in a forum. The guy appears to know what he is talking about:

No es nada habitual hablar de "stray voltage" sino de "stray current". Igual en español no se suele decir "voltaje vagabundo" ni "tensión vagabunda" sino "corriente vagabunda".

Lo que pasa es que aquí están usando un voltímetro que mide tensión/voltaje, y no un amperímetro que mide intensidad/corriente/amperaje. Por eso pusieron "voltages", y si hay corriente hay tensión (no necesariamente al revés). Pero en español pondría "corrientes" porque "voltajes" quedaría rarísimo.


----------



## jsvillar

Wandering JJ said:


> Isn't that the equivalent of eddy current?


I think so. The eddy currents are 'corrientes de foucault'. However, we use that term only for losses in transformers or similar machines and for machines that use the foucault currents on purpose (such as an aluminum separator). When you have induced currents that appear where you don't want them we normally say 'corrientes parásitas'.


----------



## Titanius

Wandering JJ said:


> Lo que pasa es que aquí están usando un voltímetro que mide tensión/voltaje, y no un amperímetro que mide intensidad/corriente/amperaje. Por eso pusieron "voltages", y si hay corriente hay tensión (no necesariamente al revés). Pero en español pondría "corrientes" porque "voltajes" quedaría rarísimo.


Tiene sentido. Siempre que hay voltaje, habrá una corriente, aunque sea muy pequeña. Por lo tanto suena mejor en español corriente parásita que voltaje parásito, aunque mi opinión es que ambos son correctos.


----------

